# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  الصيام وفوائده

## anes mahasneh

قال الرسول (ص) من صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر  له ما تقدم من دنبه وما . :Eh S(2): تاخر صدق رسول الله

----------


## مسار الضوء

جزاك الله خير اخي 

 تقبل مروري

----------

